# Living in a horse trailer..permanently?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

like a 5 horse stock trailer? certainly not a two horse straight load. you could not get any washer in that. 

you dont' need a washer/dryer. use a laundromat.


----------



## montes4338 (Jan 22, 2014)

I first off think thats a kool idea. But, how many horses do you want to carry with you vs how much living space do you want? Some states have length restrictions to worry about. And, on your washer/dryer hookups, you have to have a good electric hookup, good water hookup, and good drainage. I know there are fifth wheel travel trailers and motor homes with both the W/D and full sized refrigerators, so finding them in a LQ trailer seems doable. (I'm not gonna bring up the motorhome with bumper pull trailer idea, because i get the whole idea behind living in the horsetrailer). But, you have to look at the cost issue, because LQ trailers are not generally cheap. If you are starting out, you may can find an older one, and do a rebuild, totally making it your own. Reading up in RV forums how to do the plumbing and electrical can be a big help. Good Luck


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I've seen some absolutely beautiful LQ gooseneck horse trailers, from 2 to 6 horse. Some of them cost almost as much as a house. And you'll need at least a 3/4 ton truck for the smaller ones. A 4+LQ, I'd go minimum 1 ton truck.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I think there's a documentary on Netflix called something like "Tiny". About different people who choose to live in smaller houses, <200 sq. ft.? Most go off the grid, solar panels and the like. Avoid taxes by building their house on a trailer. I can definitely see the appeal, even though I don't think I'd live in one


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I know traveling med professionals who live 9 to 12 months of the year in LQ horse trailers and take their horses with them to whatever assignments they sign up for. 

Sounds like it is mostly fun, but... I looked into doing it. Talked to several and there are stories of sickness in the people or horses that require a more permanent address. Sounds rare, but seems like having a place to go if needed, is necessary.

Otherwise, as a permanent residence, my question would be setting up the electric and sewer/septic while still having a mobile horse trailer without lots of changing things.


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar (Jul 22, 2014)

We just finished living in our 28ft holiday trailer for 2 months while we were between houses. Holy smokes did it drive me nuts! I much prefer to use it just for camping, much funner that way! I have seen 'Tiny' as well. Definitely a neat concept, however not for me! I love my full size washer and dryer, and I like not having to drive my poop around. Haha.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I work out of state and live in a camper while doing so & could totally see living in a horse trailer full time. I'm like you, I love small "cozy" spaces.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

It doesn't sound bad but would you really save money vs. just building a small house. Some of those campers and living quarters horse trailers are expensive. Then you need a truck and someway to get power( generator or a hook up fee at a camp ground). If you want a small space I think I would find a plot of land and build a small cabin or something along that line. Of course it isn't as mobile as a trailer or camper.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I could see it if you had property to park it on and access to hook up electricity/water etc. That way the horses would have their space and you yours....but I don't think I would use a LQ horse trailer. I have a 26ft RV with a huge slide and it is very comfortable. Lived in one for 4 years when I was going to university and I loved it, and that one didn't have the huge bed or the slide on it. If I was to do it, I would get some property, park an RV and have a 2H trailer to tow horses if I had to.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm actually gearing up to move in to a van in the next couple months... not quite the same, but similar principle.
You need to consider all aspects of this. I personally think a mobile life offers lots of advantages, but there are plenty of pitfalls too. Two of the concerns foremost in my mind for you are where will you park the trailer and what will you do in the cold, the heat?
There is a very friendly forum about living in vehicles, if you'd like the address, PM me, I don't think I'm allowed to link it here.
Best of luck!


----------



## gypsy cowboy (Jun 27, 2015)

*I live in a Lakota*

I live now in an 11' shortwall, 3 horse Lakota - so, about 170 sq feet of living space... though, I use a table in the first stall, in camp, to set up my writing table. (My living) I've lived the the past 7 years, full time in a 30' fifth wheel... but I needed to get back to horse.

Fridge; I have a two door propane/electric (freezer and Regular). There is no space for a full size "House" fridge in a rig like this, unless you use up one of the horse stalls. (but that is also going to require you be somewhere to "plug in" and... have a generator running any time you move on the road) The solution is you buy groceries more often. You get into that routine quickly. No problem.

Laundry; It's not just having machines, it's having water capacity, both fresh and waste... you Don't have that in a rig like this. Solution; you simply get in the routine of laundromat every ten days or so... stretch your clothes out a bit. You don't have to get "nasty" but fresh jeans every day isn't necessary :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Head over to RV.net and read up on the "going fulltime" stories. You'll soon learn all the benefits and negatives/pitfalls of RV living in similar sized spaces.

Remember that assuming you want to have horses with you the entire time there's realities to consider there as well. You're not expecting them to live in the trailer too, are you?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Living in a small space is not uncommon. Gypsies did and do it all the time. Their caravans are small, but every inch of space is utilised. They do not have washers or fridges (at least the old style ones don't) they cooked over an open fire, water came from a stream, where they also washed themselves and clothes were and dried hanging over something convenient. Lavatory was a hole in the ground. 

They raised families in these caravans, when the families got to big they had two vans.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Totally do-able. I like to think I would love it, but I know I couldn't do it full time. I have mad respect for the folks who do, though. One of my friends lives full time in an airstream trailer, complete with 3 large dogs, haha!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hubby and I lived about 8 mos in a 23' travel trailer altho that included the hitch. It was well laid out and we enjoyed it, sometimes travelling and sometimes staying put. At night, with the curtains pulled it seemed cosy. Because we had to watch it's weight, shopping was limited mainly to groceries. It's amazing how even seemingly small or lightweight stuff can quickly put the trailer in overload. I gave it a quick once over daily that took maybe 20 min so no slave to housework.


----------

